# Wildlife Technologies MA-MAX or Foxpro Krakatoa II?



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Need your opinions and why?

Going to invest in one of these before spring.

Thanks,


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have to ask... do you have another sound system you are using? Or just going with the one speaker type?

The reason why I ask.... Now I haven't been snow goosing for about 5 years. But are birds flaring from the noise or multi-speaker units not working?

Because back when I was running after them I would run 3 units each with 4 horn speakers.... my spread was about 1000 decoys. It seemed to work good. It put out lots of noise and sounded realistic.

Now if you have a smaller spread go for it.

Otherwise I would look at units you can plug more speakers into.

Just my thought process.... because for $600 you can buy the other units that have ports where you can plug in speakers.... then buy a splitter and run a few more speakers.

I like the idea of the using double AA batteries.... less weight and you can throw extras in your blind bag if the unit dies instead of lugging bigger batteries out there.

that is my thought on those units.... take it for what it is worth. Just an old snow goosers input. :beer:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I appreciate the response. You are right, several speakers units will definitely produce more sound. However I've hunted with several buddies who use these individual units and had very good results. The idea is that there will always be at least 2-4 of us in the field with the individual units like this, and we try to point them at the working birds to keep the sound on them.

But the main reason is lighter weight, no cords for the dogs and people to be constantly tripping on, and easy to use.
AND, for me, it will double for calling predators.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

Get the Krak. Many reasons why. You can download other snow goose sounds on the Foxpro, WT you can't. Foxpros service is excellent. In my opinion just a better choice. I have ran the Krak for about 10 years now, just in the last couple of years have brought a 4 speaker SnoCrow Pro on board. I have alternated the days that I have used each unit in the field. What I have found is that although it makes sense that the 4 speaker unit would out preform the single speaker unit, I have yet to see the results in the spread. If anything the Krak slightly gets the edge. As the geese start working the spread they seem to be hunting the sound, with the single speaker I can direct them where I want them for a good shot. With my 4 speaker unit I loose some of the control where I want them to finish. I have an aux. speaker that plugs into my Krak, making it a 2 speaker unit, but the single speaker just has worked out better in terms of controlling where I want the birds finish. Hope this helps. Chris-ND


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Neck...

Makes perfect sense on why you want one.... especially if everyone has one as well... :beer: Totally understand with the wires and weight and what not. Part of the reason this old dog started to get out of chasing spring snows.... sick of carrying 1000 decoys into a field, ecallers, batteries, flier type decoys, back boards, etc. Plus I have been going on an early spring walleye adventure. :beer:

I agree with the fox pro website and able to down load more sounds for snows as well as your predator hunting.

Good luck this spring.


----------

